# College Football - Week 11



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

BYU @ Missouri (Kansas City)
AlaFrikinBama @ Missississississippi State
UtahUtes @ Arizona
Arkansas @ LSU
Utah State @ Air Force
Ohhhhhh-klaw-homa @ Baylor


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Mizzou will come out inspired and take down the cougs *BYU 7 Missouri 9*

The Tide will get Dakked. I like the upset to throw a wrench into things. *Bama 24 Miss St 27*

Zona looked decent last week, but they are a mess. If Travis Wilson doesn't go full Travis Wilson the Utes win. *Utah 34 Arizona 30*

LSU is angry and Arkansas is happy. I like the angry team. *Arkansas 21 LSU 28*

Either the Aggies will win by 20 or lose by 20. I'll pick them to win *USU 42 AF 21*

Boomer Sooner will find a way to win in Waco. *Oklahoma 45 Baylor 42*

3 Upset Picks

Minnesota stuns the Hawkeyes. The hawkeyes get gophered in Iowa City. *Minnesota 31 Iowa 28
*

Wazzou beats UCLA in a shoot out. The pirate ship sets sail in LA. *Wazzou 52 UCLA 45*

See Mississippi State vs Alabama Above.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

If Dak gets out of the pocket and runs like he did last year the dogs stand a chance against the tide. I predict LSU will lose again as AR always plays them tough and they're coming off an impressive win against Ole Miss. I think OK will take Baylor as Kstate gave them a tough game and OK is wayyyy better than Kstate. I won't be shocked if Iowa loses as well. 

That's why I don't get overly concerned about the college polls until November...that's where the men get separated from the boys...I won't be surprised if Clemson is the only undefeated team at the end of the regular season. Ohio State could be undefeated as well but I think those will probably be the last two to fall if they do fall at all. I see the rest of the undefeated teams losing a game and that puts the Utes back into contention provided they can win out and beat Stanford in the Pac12 title game.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

BYU @ Missouri (Kansas City) - BYU wins this one 35-17. Mizzu is too distracted. And BYU is a better team anyway.

AlaFrikinBama @ Missississississippi State - Tide rolls the cowbells. Bama is on a freaking roll and won't lose until the playoff at this point.

UtahUtes @ Arizona - Arizona is an enigma as I see it. They can be the giant killer, or lose to a bad team. Utah will win because the 12Pack needs the conference champion to only have 1 loss. That is why U-Dub got jobbed on Saturday. Utah wins in the desert.

Arkansas @ LSU - LSU wins. Arkansas is not Bama. 

Utah State @ Air Force - Utah State is another enigma. They are good, or bad. I see them losing to the ankle biters by 2 TDs.

Ohhhhhh-klaw-homa @ Baylor - One of the few matches of two ranked teams this week. Baylor is at home. Baylor wins, in OT. 

Iowa will beat the dirt diggers.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

BYU at Mizzou - I think there is too much distraction here for Mizzou to overcome. This will be like a home game for BYU... *BYU 24 Mizzou 13*

Alabama at Miss St - Yeah I think I agree with some of you other guys. I think Bama goes 0 for Mississippi.... *Miss St 31 Bama 27*

Utah at Arizona - USC played awfully last week and likely lose that game to Zona if they didn't realize they had a running game. I like Utah in this with Booker. Zona is a little banged up and the players don't seem to be responding to Rich Rods tactics at this point. *Utah 34 Zona 24*

Arkansas at LSU - Arkansas has won some big games this year but they seem to lose some head scratchers. As coaches always say, you don't want a team to beat you twice, but I think Bama beats LSU again this weekend. *Arkansas 30 LSU 28*

Oklahoma at Baylor - Baylor is still highly talented, but without their starting QB, they go down to OU though Stoops is prone to serious brown eggs here and there... *Oklahoma 99 Baylor 95* .... Joking aside, seriously hard to take the B12 seriously since they CAN'T play D...

Utah St at Air Force - One of the coolest places to watch a football game with all the traditions that go on before and during the games at the academy.... I think Utah St gets bounced again on the road. USU is 1-4 on the road this year. *AFA 38 USU 24*

And I think I agree with MWF, Wazzu upsets UCLA and their hopes for the south division in LA 48-42, and though I'm not sure Minnesota beats Iowa, I think they'll make them sweat most of the night and maybe pull off the upset in the end. Iowa has yet to play anyone or beat anyone.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

1. BYU 20 Mizzou 17. Distraction gets the best of Mizzou, plus they have been underwhelming all year anyways.

2. Alafrickinbama 30 Miss st. 17 Tide are on a roll all the way to the playoff, pun intended.

3. Utah 31 Arizona 24 Another close game, but the refs will receive a call from the league office reminding them that the Pac-12 needs the Utes to win in order to enhance the conferences playoff chances. 

4. LSU 27 Arkansas 17. 

5. Baylor 56 Choklahoma 35 Baylor rolls the Sooners into later.

6. Air Force 31 USU 21 Aggies going in the tank for some unknown reason. 

7 UCLA 45 Wazzou 38. See #3 above.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

What a pathetic week for in-state schools! 

Words can't really describe what I feel about Utah's loss to Arizona. Can't stand Rich Rod, his tactics, the way he looks, paces the sidelines, etc.... But for whatever reason, he has KWhits number. The fact that Utah lost after knocking Solomon out of the game is sheer embarrassment! Wilson has had his ups and downs, some like him, some hate him. But how in the living @#@$ can Wazzu have a record setting walk-on from Logan, and we can't even recruit a D1 guy that can complete a forward pass?????

If Kyle Whittingham owned a Baskin Robins, he'd stick with 31 flavors of vanilla! 

Utah can still close the south out but now needs to win out and hope for Oregon to knock out USC which I think is likely... But who knows which USC team shows up in Eugene! 

Still love my Ute's, but last night was the perfect example of why we need a better QB and skill players. Covey can is only one guy... Need more length and talent on the outside to be a real contender! USC should see the writing on the wall for Whitt... Unless they really want all 31 flavors of his vanilla!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Uh Les Miles has the market cornered on stupid coaching. I'm going to find a copy of football coaching for dummies and send it to him


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Tough loss for the Utes. However, Arizona deserved the win last night.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Lots of bricks fell over the weekend that is for sure.
-Pac12 played themselves right out of the playoff. With every team with at least 2 losses, they'll not get a spot -not with a 1-loss Notre Dame team out there.
-Baylor. Played themselves out as well. Still though - a 1-loss Big9 champion will be in before a 2 loss 12Pack. 
- BYU and Utah State losses - doesn't change a thing for either of them. Both are pretty much for entertainment purposes only. BYU will play in the Vegas Bowl, and USU can still put out a trip to Albacracky or El Paso or some other crap hole bowl. Maybe. Oh goody.
-UtahUtes are down but not out. If they win out, they'll still play in the 12Pack title game. All is not lost for them. And if Stanford loses another conference game, then Utah would get a rematch against Oregon. Which really could be interesting. 
-LSU - Wowzers. Sorry LL. Just sorry.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> Lots of bricks fell over the weekend that is for sure.
> -Pac12 played themselves right out of the playoff. With every team with at least 2 losses, they'll not get a spot -not with a 1-loss Notre Dame team out there.
> -Baylor. Played themselves out as well. Still though - a 1-loss Big9 champion will be in before a 2 loss 12Pack.
> - BYU and Utah State losses - doesn't change a thing for either of them. Both are pretty much for entertainment purposes only. BYU will play in the Vegas Bowl, and USU can still put out a trip to Albacracky or El Paso or some other crap hole bowl. Maybe. Oh goody.
> ...


From what I hear pretty much the team threw in the towel on the rest of the season...serious lack of leadership. Les Miles sounds like an aw shucks sort of dude in interviews but everyone I have known that worked with him on the team says he's and absolute jackass to work for and they can't hardly stand him. I am pulling for LSU to loose out the rest of the season and the chorus to fire Miles get louder.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

GaryFish said:


> Lots of bricks fell over the weekend that is for sure.
> -Pac12 played themselves right out of the playoff. With every team with at least 2 losses, they'll not get a spot -not with a 1-loss Notre Dame team out there.
> -Baylor. Played themselves out as well. Still though - a 1-loss Big9 champion will be in before a 2 loss 12Pack.
> - BYU and Utah State losses - doesn't change a thing for either of them. Both are pretty much for entertainment purposes only. BYU will play in the Vegas Bowl, and USU can still put out a trip to Albacracky or El Paso or some other crap hole bowl. Maybe. Oh goody.
> ...


That loss really stings for Utah, because not only did they miss a chance at the playoffs - they put USC in the driver seat for the pac 12 south. Both are 5-2 in conference and USC has the head to head win.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I know there's a lot of good teams out there but I think bama and Ohio State are the cream of the crop. I just am not seeing that Clemson is a top 5 team in my opinion.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not sure I agree with that. I've not seen Ohio State play since early in the season. I've watched Clemson the last couple of weeks, and Bama as well. They are both looking really good. If I had to pick the top 4 for the play-off right now, it would be:
Clemson, Alabama, Oklahoma, and Ohio State.
Still some football to be played though. Every week is a play-off game in college football!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I wouldn't put Oklahoma there just yet either. Yeah they beat Baylor, but this is not the same Baylor without their quarterback. Their one loss is to a really bad Texas team. 

I'd put Oklahoma State ahead of OU right now... Or even Notre Dame.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

BigT said:


> I wouldn't put Oklahoma there just yet either. Yeah they beat Baylor, but this is not the same Baylor without their quarterback. Their one loss is to a really bad Texas team.
> 
> I'd put Oklahoma State ahead of OU right now... Or even Notre Dame.


It is going to be interesting when OK and OK State play. That game should be for all the marbles as they say. Certainly the Pac 12 is out of the picture. I think that even a one loss Big10 and SEC team get in. The wild cards in my mind are ND, the ACC and the Big12. I will be mildly surprised if Clemson loses a game. Certainly if Stanford beats ND then ND is history. So in my way of thinking the remaining two teams will come from that pool of two conferences and ND. I am sure by the end of the season it will all be fairly clear who the 4 teams should be. I think if OK State wins out it is going to be very hard to justify putting ND ahead of them, especially if Ohio State wins out and Clemson wins out too.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So if Clemson wins out - they will be undefeated and in. And if they lose the ACC championship game to North Carolina - then will NC be in?

For the SEC, winner of Florida-AFB would be 1-loss team - and in. Loser will have 2 losses.

For the Big 14 - Ohio State will play Iowa - both undefeated - winner gets in.

Big 9 - No title game - conference champ will be undefeated OK-State, or 1 loss OU, TCU, or Baylor. Big 9 doesn't get left out two years in a row.

12Pack - all teams have at least 2 losses. Out for sure.

Notre Dame? Only chance I see is if North Carolina beats Clemson, then Notre Dame has a case for the ACC's spot. The other shot is if the Big9 continues to beat each other up and the champ ends up with 2 losses - totally possible. 

I don't see any scenario where a team gets in (other than Notre Dame) unless they win their conference. And really, they shouldn't. At least in my view.


----------

